# Malignaggi-Judah/Lara-Trout/Bika-Anthony Dirrell/Alexander-Porter RBR



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This card starts in two minutes. Or at least the Showtime broadcast starts in two minutes.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

*Malignaggi Vs. Judah/Trout Vs. Lara/ Dirrell Vs. Bika/ Alexander Vs. Porter RBR*

nobodies made a rbr yet so here it is..

Direll Vs. Bika
Lara Vs. Trout
Alexander Vs. Porter
Malignaggi Vs. Judah


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ah shit, just made the same thread


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i got Direll, Trout, Alexander, and Judah winning..

i think Porter might surprise me tho..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> ah shit, just made the same thread


All good... as long as we have a thread to avoid Felix Trinidad's rbr, then i'm happy.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> All good... as long as we have a thread to avoid Felix Trinidad's rbr, then i'm happy.


:lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bika, Trout, Alexander, Judah for me.

The Alexander fight is pretty much a sure bet imo. And Dirrell vs Bika is the toughest call.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

goldenboy rules


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is an intriguing fight for me. Lots of questions about Dirrell at this level. Bika's got some mileage on him. Should be a good one.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight should be a war


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

the dog is 1st


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dirrell (Ugly fight)
Lara (Close fight)
Alexander wide UD
Paulie


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just put some money on Dirrell. Lara. zab and Kirkland


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

this is a great card Showtime has put together.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

WAAAAARRR Bika!

No doubt that Dirrell is the better fighter talent & skills wise, but i have a feeling that he is a bit of a mental midget (yes, i know he beat cancer and all), but i still feel that Bika will out-will him and eventually beat the fight out of him. Could be well & truly wrong about that tho.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bika should be able to beat Dirrell, but he looked to be losing his wind against Periban.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bika is so crude :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Typical dirty Bika tactics.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Andre Dirrell would probably start to cry if he had to fight Bika.

Dog should double and tripple his jab, moving laterally out to the sides, then work bigger shots from the angle.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Watch out for the Dirrell fan from the weigh in, continually roaring "AND THE NEW" lmao


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Bika.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Ugly first round. Looks like a brawl will break out sooner or later. 

Bika 10-9.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Direll 1-0


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

1-0 Bika


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bika dirty mofo


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bika's round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bika looks slower than he used to be.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shit I can already see Dirrell too nervous already... He is also backing straight up which is not good with Bika.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Bika one two is a looping right followed by a forehead charge


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Crisp, accurate shots by Dirrell. 

19-19.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Amir's commentary sucks.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell looking good


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirrell ruond. Anthony is outthinking Sakio. Not hard t d as crude as Bika is.

19-19 even.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Shit I can already see Dirrell too nervous already... He is also backing straight up which is not good with Bika.


He looks ridiculously calm and composed, picking Bika off nicely while defending well.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

1-1


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great clean punching by Anthony

Bika has a solid beard though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Anthony is definately a bigger puncher than Andre.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my first time seeing Anthony, and I like what I see.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think coach Leon teaches his boys to dip to the floor for a break whenever an opponent crowds them.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

2-1 Dirrell


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The fact that I have to listen to Amir all night literally makes this card less awesome. Kudos to HBO simply for not having Khan.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

is sakio's gorgeous wife on hte ringside?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Anthony is looking better than when I've seen him before


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Dirrell.

29-28 Anthony.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Was furious that I've got Boxnation commentary, but after being reminded that Khan is on Showtime, I'm not so fussed.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

29-28 Dirrell. But we all know Bika isn't going to back dowm.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

wild shots smh


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got this 2-2


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bika is the only one doing any body work. He's done that pretty well. I gave him the round. 

38-38.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

AND THE NEW :deal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bika winging hard shots and landing this round. Dirrell not doing much. Bika round

38-38 even.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bika probably won that round on crude aggression. Getting his head into it as well


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bika round.. 38-38.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bika's so wide with his hooks


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I was very very tempted to bet on a Bika win by KO,but I bottled it.
Might have been a bad decision.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I can see Dirrell slowing down with the way Sakio is going t the body.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Khan is like a Brittish PBF. He has alot haters yet people always show up to watch. If he had a better chin he would be a superstar. He is a natural in front of the cameras


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirrell has a weak jab..


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

woooobled!!!


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

God damn


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

the DOG


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Khan is like a Brittish PBF. He has alot haters yet people always show up to watch. If he had a better chin he would be a superstar. He is a natural in front of the cameras


pffft


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

the dog


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Huge momentum swing with those right hands. 10-8 Dirrell. 

48-46 Dirrell


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn... 48-46 Dirrell.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

10 - 8 Dirrell

3 point swing there, as I had Bika winning before the KD

Ref was looking to jump in there

48 - 46 AD


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. I am impressed with Anthony. 10-8 Dirrell.

48-46.Dirrell.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Good fight


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Suprisingly, this is really enjoyable


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta love Sakio with that kill-or-be-killed style.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirrell has a good chin.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Tough round to score


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

what a fucking round!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn, great fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bika us the embodiment of determination. What a way to come back from a knockdown. What a round. 

57-56 Dirrell.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

What a fight!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

GREAT round

10 - 9 Bika

57 - 56 AD


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! I never would have thought this fight wuld be so exciting. 10-9 Bika.

57-56 Dirrell.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

What a fight so far. Dirrell is a little too patient and bika is to reckless


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Hell of a round. Think Bika edged it based on the first 2:30, close call though. 57-56 Dirrell.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i really wish it was Paulie commentating tonight..


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I really hope Anthony has a bigger heart than Andre


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bika dog tired now.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The winner may need to face James Degale


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Anthony needs to throw more, I don't know why he isn't jabbing when they're stood in the centre. He's making it difficult for himself.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

10 - 9 Direll

67 - 65 AD


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is a dog fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Bika's climbed back to a draw. Dirrell looking for the right hand and little else.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Very close round imo. 10-10 for me. 67-66 AD.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Bika.

66-66 even.

Dirrell seems to be getting tired.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I really hope Anthony has a bigger heart than Andre


You're a fucking idiot, stop hoping so hard for Dirrell to lose


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I really hope Anthony has a bigger heart than Andre


He's in the 7th round in a fight against Bika... that kind of proves he has more heart than lil bro.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

That last round was close

Could be the hinge round of the fight.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

That bitch that keeps screaming to Dirrell is doing my canister in. Shut up you fucking slut.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Come on Anthony!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

See some similar punching style to his big bro but his hand speed is much slower than Andre's.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

10 - 9 Bika

87 - 86 AD


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Bike

76-75 Bika

Dirrell has gone into a defensive shell.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dirrell going to have to dig deep and win down the stretch. Tough to do against a fighter as determined and tested as Bika.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

what he said? bernard looks like alien?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You're a fucking idiot, stop hoping so hard for Dirrell to lose


I bet on Dirrell you idiot. He is doing things which are making me think he gets stopped late.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> See some similar punching style to his big bro but his hand speed is much slower than Andre's.


Slower but more power


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> That bitch that keeps screaming to Dirrell is doing my canister in. Shut up you fucking slut.


Exactly what I came onto post.Crank cunt getting right on my tits.
I promise to PM you this week mate.Sorry about last week and it's no excuse, but I have been up to my neck in it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Shocked at the utter lack of jab by Dirrell. Body work has a been even less. 

Not or taking anything away from Bika, but if Dirrell loses this. He'll look at the tape and see opportunities wasted.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Andre looks tired and not thrwing enough to win rounds. 10-9 Bika.

86-84 Bika.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

derail has the more accurate punches, but bika is smothering him


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

10 - 9 Bika

Purely for greater activity

85 - 85 even


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Bika.. some very close rounds here. 86-85 Bika.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Bika. Close fight so far...


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Close fight going down the stretch.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I bet on Dirrell you idiot. He is doing things which are making me think he gets stopped late.


Fuck off you are, you're questioning his heart. If he gets stopped it's because of fatigue, not because he's bottled it you tool.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

You'd think some cunt would phone that chick and tell her to pipe the fuck down.
Spoiling the broadcast for me.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Exactly what I came onto post.Crank cunt getting right on my tits.
> I promise to PM you this week mate.Sorry about last week and it's no excuse, but I have been up to my neck in it.


Great minds think alike eh?

Aye no bother mate, you know I know that family stuff comes first.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> That bitch that keeps screaming to Dirrell is doing my canister in. Shut up you fucking slut.


Yeah, that whore is terrible :!: :fire


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sakio Bika is proving to everyone why he made my list.

Great fighter.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Yeah, that whore is terrible :!: :fire


My ears are bleeding..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Direll needs to step it up


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that annoying lady in the background is killing me


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell round


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

10 - 9 Bika

95 - 94 Bika


Ortiz is such a melt.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

The Tree came to watch :yep


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL Ortiz even got haters in NY


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Bika.

96-93 Bika.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Dirrell is looking to the ref a bit for assistance, he needs to man up and stop bitching


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Sakio Bika is proving to everyone why he made my list.
> 
> Great fighter.


He's a guy you know will always bring it. He'll never quit, even when behind on the cards. I have a lot of respect for him.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

dirrel is confused on the corner. too many mouths to listen. fuck the referee lol


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Dirrell is a bitch


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought he was angling for a Doctor Shaw Hi appointment there


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

wow this Ref is G


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

thought anthony was gonna pull an andre lol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Sakio Bika is proving to everyone why he made my list.
> 
> Great fighter.


Come on, man. Bika is not a great fighter.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

hahaha

damn Bika


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Gah damn....here we go men :!:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

And as soon as I praise Bika, he gets super dirty.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Will Dirrell continue or take the title via DQ :yep


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirrell looking for help.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

On a serious note, HUGE point deduction there. Will probably decide the fight


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bika is a dirty mofo


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh god

here comes doctor hi shaw part 2.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Sakio Bika is proving to everyone why he made my list.
> 
> Great fighter.


Edison Miranda would destroy both tonight!!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tony needs Andre's speed.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This and round 7 will swing the fight.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

105-103 Bika.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell SHOULD win on the cards now.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

10 - 8 Dirrell

I have AD up by one

FINAL ROUND


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirrell looks to be just trying t survive now Even with wth round 9-9.

105-102 Bika.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Bika's so hilariously dirty.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bika is DIRTY AS FUK!!


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

This ref don't take shit :lol:


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

this is the last fucking round

ref a g


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Bikas a legend


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Was just about to say I think Bika's done enough but can see Dirrell getting it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sakio Bika giving Dirrel that big Nigerian Dick.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

The BBBofC should relocate this Ref to England ASAP :deal


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

These body shots are brutal. Bika closing stronger and Dirrell's just not doing enough.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol running at the end was lame......


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

AND THE NEW :deal


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Sakio Bika giving Dirrel that big Nigerian Dick.


His from Cameroon :lol:


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I dpn't like the way Dirrell finished that fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllll


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

115-111 Bika


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

WTF Dirrell run lol


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

wtf derail


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

WHAT A ******

I hate the Dirrell brothers. Hope he loses just for that shit.

I had it a draw.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dirrell running away was funny.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell won.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Dirrell's are such hard guys to like, come on Bika


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Bika got this


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Direll just made a fool of himself at the end. I sure hope he loses, but I expect he'll get the nod, with the deductions, KD etc.

Bika was clearly the stronger & more aggressive fighter, and clearly deserves the win. Sadly .........


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I gave Bika more rounds. Dirrell got the extra two points. 

Great fight for Ward's belt.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know who I'm listening to, but that was funny shit.... He was like : "He's an IDIOT!!" 

talkin' about Dirrell putting his hands up :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round. I'll say 10-9 Anthony.

114-112 Bike.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

112 - 112


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Dirrell was better off flopping like BKnite Paul Pierce did in game one of the 2008 NBA Finals


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

They wont give Bika the decision anyway.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i like this Direll. his punk ass bro can retire..


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

What the hell did I just watch lol


Bika landing combos to the nut sack. Dirrell celebrates and takes a victory lap with 15 seconds left in a close fight lol.



Classic


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

He literally fucking run. The prick


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What the fuck is AD doing running around like an idiot? 115-112 Bika... pretty sure that AD gets it though, and not sure if that would be too unfair, but i have it for Bika.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

But on the real ... ask Calzaghe, Andre Ward, etc.... Bika is NO easy night out mayne :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirrell made himself look like a bitch putting his hand up like that..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Dirrelle spent more time on his back then a hooker with a mortgage....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> They wont give Bika the decision anyway.


Yep. The cards were likely filled out yesterday.

Fingers crossed, I really liked Bika tonight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I want a rematch. Please call this a draw.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> They wont give Bika the decision anyway.


He's managed by Al Haymon


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Lucian Boot


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> WTF Dirrell run lol


Big night for y'all, eh? Good luck man, got money on Zab, and i'm taking it out on you if it doesn't work out :bbb


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

A gif of those last 10 seconds would be great.....


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

could be a draw wtf


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

116 - 110 is a joke


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Draw


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It is correct.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I want a rematch. Please call this a draw.


Thank you. 116-110 was way out of line.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sakio Bika with a successful title defense


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bullshit. Direll won


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Lennon sucks. He gives it away because he'll say majority, split, or unanimous, but when he doesn't, you know it's a draw.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fair, because I thought they were going to rob Bika.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 goes 1 for 1 with his fight scoring


Fack off Bama, it's my gig now.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

draw wt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

IMO, Bika actually got robbed, by that one judge.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

ROBBERY


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dirrell should be proud of himself.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

called it lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No way was that a low blow. Not a chance.

Bika won the fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

You can tell who the people are who DKSAB. You don't win rounds with ineffective aggression, hitting arms and hitting behind the head. Clean punches score, and Dirrell landed the clean punches.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Uunlucky for Bika, at least that ends either Dirrell's chances of ever winning a world title, good riddance to the pair of cunts


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> SJS20 goes 1 for 1 with his fight scoring
> 
> Fack off Bama, it's my gig now.


I think it's very possible we could finish the night with 3 draws quite easily.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I peeked over yonder...

IB had it 113-113 :think


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No way was that a low blow. Not a chance.
> 
> Bika won the fight.


:lol:
Get a new pair of glasses. You actually think that wasn't a low blow? Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You can tell who the people are who DKSAB. You don't win rounds with ineffective aggression, hitting arms and hitting behind the head. Clean punches score, and* Dirrell landed the clean punches.*


Nonsense.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Direll couldn't handle that Big Ghanian Dick though.
You gotta dig deep into that ass during the final 2 rounds and he didn't do it.

I think it's their upbringing.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Nonsense.


X2


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> You can tell who the people are who DKSAB. You don't win rounds with ineffective aggression, hitting arms and hitting behind the head. Clean punches score, and Dirrell landed the clean punches.


:-( Yawn.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

but who cares.. it was a great fight between two great fighters.

I appreciate the violence and poetry they gave us all.

As boxing fans we are blessed.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Big night for y'all, eh? Good luck man, got money on Zab, and i'm taking it out on you if it doesn't work out :bbb


how?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I think it's very possible we could finish the night with 3 draws quite easily.


That all the accies blown out now?


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> X2


no


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

man bika was just swinging towards the i had him losing


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> :-( Yawn.


On his typical know-it-all/I'm right, you're wrong and there's no possible in between bullshit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dirrell won that fight going away. shitty showtime annoncing and shitty judges.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

anyone else think Sakio Bika's wife isn't all that ugly? She's actually decent..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn Broner getting TWO episodes of All Access?

G status..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bika wont give him a rematch


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> how?


:lol: I wasn't all that serious.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara vs. Trout, I have been looking forward to this fight the most!!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

The other 3 fights are gonna go 12 rounds too, get ready for that 4 hour broadcast


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Physcho Bikas a legend


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great start to the night. Likely to be the fight if the night unless Kirklamd and Tapia can out do it.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

War FISH


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lara has this


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck I get nervous as hell when one of my fav fighters are about to fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Right when Lara wins me over, he has to fight one of my favorites


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> damn Broner getting TWO episodes of All Access?
> 
> G status..


Dude you ain't seen that vine video - broner all about getting two of everything good...

he should start wearing 2 snapbacks...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bika vs Froch. Battle of boxings dirtiest fighters.


Ref: If you do that again Im gonna disqualify you


Bika: Im sorry


10 seconds later, Nutcraaaaaackkkk!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> no


Care to expand?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Really looking forward to this one,but I have my daughter staying and she will be up at the crack.


What you think lads?
Hot milk with a little Valium?
All suggestions welcome!


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Lara by UD


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

This could be a bitchin' throw down right here :horse


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bika vs Froch. Battle of boxings dirtiest fighters.
> 
> Ref: If you do that again Im gonna disqualify you
> 
> ...


:lol: Let it go


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

JMP said:


> On his typical know-it-all/I'm right, you're wrong and there's no possible in between bullshit.


Yep. He's looking for attention

Yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol:
> Get a new pair of glasses. You actually think that wasn't a low blow? Jesus fucking christ.


Do you ever get tired of being clueless? :-(


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

damn i like both these guys a loss would do them bad


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Care to expand?


derail got the better of the exchanges, no doubt about that, wit bika's head flying all over the ring.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves will clown that punk Bikia. Thats if he pussies out of a rematch with the big Dog Dirrell.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Austin Trout is from Mexico?

How come he don't just fight for Mexico? Become the first black champion of Mexico?

He can get the whole nation behind him....


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Executioner said:


> damn i like both these guys a loss would do them bad


Exactly what I think about the main event


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight sucks because I like both fighters. This is a pickem fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> That all the accies blown out now?


Think so.possibly not but unlikely and I can't be arsed looking.

Won £50 on an in play treble for £3.50.
All drawing at half time when I bet and all won.
The Lord giveth and The Lord taketh away.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

this is a great night for boxing indeed....


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> derail got the better of the exchanges, no doubt about that, wit bika's head flying all over the ring.


Bika had him against the ropes, landing to head and body. Bika pushed the pace, including during rounds where Dirrell failed to land ANYTHING significant.

Surely you can see an argument either way.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> :lol: Let it go


Lol. I dont like Anthony. He fights like an old man, always has.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also where the FUCK is the RBR for this thread?

You can't just do a freaking RBR thread and NOT DO A RBR.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Disappointed with Anthony Dirrell, but maybe I should not be.

He's a frontrunner, but probably out of necessity. The cancer has affected his endurance. Don't know if he will be able to overcome this.

The decision was ok by me.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bika vs Froch. Battle of boxings dirtiest fighters.
> 
> Ref: If you do that again Im gonna disqualify you
> 
> ...


I said something nice about you earlier tonight.
Prove me right man.:verysad


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

wtf did i just hear?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

American fans are so bad. They allready boo the fighters.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

HAHAHAH fans are tough in brookyn.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

10-9 Lara


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

jeezus :lol:

the commentators I have don't give a FUCK :rofl

"he ran from Cuba, he can run from Trout" :lol: :rofl


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

1-0 Lara


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

10-9 bball


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> American fans are so bad. They allready boo the fighters.


Get the feeling most of them arent even fight fans.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Lara.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

lara won first round, nothing much happened but he landed a couple of clean punches


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Bika had him against the ropes, landing to head and body. Bika pushed the pace, including during rounds where Dirrell failed to land ANYTHING significant.
> 
> Surely you can see an argument either way.


that's what I said ealrier during the fight. derail has the more accurate punches, but bika is controlling the fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> jeezus :lol:
> 
> the commentators I have don't give a FUCK :rofl
> 
> "he ran from Cuba, he can run from Trout" :lol: :rofl


:lol: 
THat's G.

:lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nothing like elite athletes being booed by fat lazy morons.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Disappointed with Anthony Dirrell, but maybe I should not be.
> 
> He's a frontrunner, but probably out of necessity. The cancer has affected his endurance. Don't know if he will be able to overcome this.
> 
> The decision was ok by me.


Anthony Dirrell just is not that good.
Only because he is the brother of Andre Dirrell it doesnt mean he is as close as talented as his brother. He is pretty average. Despite his power.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

1-0 Lara


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Get the feeling most of them arent even fight fans.


theyre not. they just there for their bet


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Trout lookin' good out there...

even though he looks about 3 weight class above Lara :!:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

How would the great 154lber Mike Macallum do against these two slick south paws?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> theyre not. they just there for their bet


just to gamble?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

2-0 Lara


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

20-18 Lara


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

20-18 for bball

the difference in this fight being that bball connects with powershots

Trout isn't landing shit outside of his jab downstairs


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara is pretty damn good.
2-0 lara


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

too black too slick
even


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

There's a WBA division


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Too much black slickness on display here. my mulatto eyes I cant keep up.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> How would the great 154lber Mike Macallum do against these two slick south paws?


Just my hunch, a slick Sumbu kalambay managed to outpoint him.

So maybe Lara has a chance. But then again, they can end up crutching their belly while down on the canvas.


----------



## boxingchamp (Oct 9, 2013)

Khan scored the fight well. He surprised me


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Trout round

2-1 Lara


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara 3-0
This fights sucks


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

30-27 for bball

he best turn it up though. that was a closer round and he runs the risk of being outworked


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara's footwork..


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Going about as expected. This has always looked like 12 rounds of limited action.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Trout gonna end up getting KO'd once lara gets a few more rounds under him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

This was always going to be a dull fight. Lara is landing the better punches, not sure who is winning the posing contest.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

it's like im watching twins in there


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> How would the great 154lber Mike Macallum do against these two slick south paws?


Mike beats them down in every area. Neither Trout or Lara are in the league of Kalambay.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Peope booing.....

Lara won all rounds so far.....


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

trout's a bit perplexed by lara's footwork and boxing ability


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

trout getting outboxed


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

40-36 bball

he landed about 4 lefts


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I cant score this fight, its too beautiful. 
So much slickness


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> it's like im watching twins in there


One twin is clearly better than the other though....


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I really like Trout but can't see this going his way. He's pot shorting but doesn't have fight changing power. So, not enough activity and no power adds up to a UD loss.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Just can't watch Lara without thinking he has another gear that he refuses to shift into.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara is really fucking good.

He is sweeping Trout in the most shitty boring way possible.....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Amir pretty good at scoring fights actually...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Amir pretty good at scoring fights actually...


Amir Khan is a tactical genius outside the ring.. his big big heart just gets his chin exposed inside the ring.

If Amir was less brave he would be undefeated.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I love Amir's commentary.
This guy should retire from boxing and take Max Kellerman's job.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout waking up.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lara is outboxing Trout like he was nobody.....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

50-45

bball is a highly skilled fighter


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Just can't watch Lara without thinking he has another gear that he refuses to shift into.


Angulo forced him to go there.

Other than that fight, though, you are 100% right.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn lara making trout look like a fool


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Barker getting paid 15 times what Lara & Trout getting tonight :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Amir Khan can score or analyze a fight to save his life. 
Probably why he is such a shitty boxer.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> 1-0 Lara


How you rating Trout's chances now mate?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Amir Khan is a tactical genius outside the ring.. his big big heart just gets his chin exposed inside the ring.
> 
> If Amir was less brave he would be undefeated.


He knows boxing, just like you said, if he were a little bit smarter when it comes to himself.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Barker getting paid 15 times what Lara & Trout getting tonight :-(


The way it should be.. Barker fought a top 10 ATG MW(According to Ring rankings) and the biggest draw in German Boxing not name Wlad.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> He knows boxing, just like you said, if he were a little bit smarter when it comes to himself.


But his shortcoming make him so much fun to watch.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Barker getting paid 15 times what Lara & Trout getting tonight :-(


Someone is stealing Lara and Trout then......


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

i have lara beating canelo after watching this, i know styles are different but canelo was frustrated by the feinting and posing and footwork of mayweather


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara is just sharper and more skilled.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

60-54 for bball


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout gonna have to make this a ugly fight if he wants to win it now.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

mrs trout


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara is super slick. would like to see him come forward more though..


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> i have lara beating canelo after watching this, i know styles are different but canelo was frustrated by the feinting and posing and footwork of mayweather


whoop gasnelo's AZZ would be a good way to further his goal of a Floyd fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

r1p00pk said:


> i have lara beating canelo after watching this, i know styles are different but canelo was frustrated by the feinting and posing and footwork of mayweather


Remember, if Angulo was a bit more skilled......he would probably stop Lara. Jus sayin......didn´t he catch LAra twice with a left hook and dropped him badly?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kirkland-Tapia will make up for this.. 100%

glass will shatter in that fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't decide whether to stick with this card or flip go HBO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is that harold lederman in the Showtime fight in front of Angel garcia?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Remember, if Angulo was a bit more skilled......he would probably stop Lara. Jus sayin......didn´t he catch LAra twice with a left hook and dropped him badly?


Yes. And some serious body shots. Lara's straight left was piston like that night. Great fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

70-63 for bball


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Really want to see Lara rematch Molina and then fight Canelo. Molina tapped that ass and I think Canelo will too.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

oh rosie. she still looks good


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> But his shortcoming make him so much fun to watch.


True, I would like him more if he hadnt been so inactive just waiting for the Floyd fight...that kind of annoyed me.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:ibuttWAR ZAB!!!


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> Remember, if Angulo was a bit more skilled......he would probably stop Lara. Jus sayin......didn´t he catch LAra twice with a left hook and dropped him badly?


if canelo can sustain pressure, he isn't a real pressure fighter, he likes to explode in spots but also mix in some boxing. a boxer puncher in general


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Trouts too fearful of counters..


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cuban fighters are Tylenol PM for casuals.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

r1p00pk said:


> if canelo can sustain pressure, he isn't a real pressure fighter, he likes to explode in spots but also mix in some boxing. a boxer puncher in general


I can see Canelo landing his right hand on Lara well....well, maybe not, but h ewould have a chance...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

80-72 for bball

bball got his Mayweather on in that round


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Trout getting schooled properly.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara has had far more experience in the amateurs against fellow slick southpaws. That's the difference in the fight, and why he is slightly sharper than Trout.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO literally showing a 5 minute highlight of the 7 fighters they have. LOL


----------



## HowLongWillYouMournMe? (Dec 7, 2013)

Lara is too slick.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@Super Kalleb, tu tá vendo o cara da fox sports marcando a luta pro Trout ? atsch tha fuck he is talking about ? Lara is clearly winning !


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> I can see Canelo landing his right hand on Lara well....well, maybe not, but h ewould have a chance...


of course he has a chance, canelo needs to learn to punch along with moving his feet. That's what's lara or any other cuban does currently. It's whats getting the left hands on trout right now. Pedro and Canelo would be a good match.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Trouts too fearful of counters..


He should be, I don't understand why Al is crying. Trout is at too much of a reach disadvantage to try to box Lara. Having to fight this style is good for him though. IMHO.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Angulo forced him to go there.
> 
> Other than that fight, though, you are 100% right.


Tantalising glimpses Jeff. That guy will go down as someone who never made the most of what he had unless he beats Floyd.

And what a tough sell that'd have been.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

90-81 for bball


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Tantalising glimpses Jeff. That guy will go down as someone who never made the most of what he had unless he beats Floyd.
> 
> And what a tough sell that'd have been.


Im just glad I was there. I'm fortunate to have seen the prolific performance of such a talented boxer.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> @*Super Kalleb*, tu tá vendo o cara da fox sports marcando a luta pro Trout ? atsch tha fuck he is talking about ? Lara is clearly winning !


Ta louco, que porra é esse. Ele ta doidão


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

would really like to see Mayweather walk Lara down behind the high guard


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

As a Lara fan, as much as I love this fight and its not boring for me. I would like to see him come forward more often just because it would be good for his career..


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

that might have been the first round I give to Trout


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

lara looks brilliant


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brazilian commentator has it 98-93 Trout.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Brazilian commentator has it 98-93 Trout.


Tell me you are kidding...


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

i guess im the only one enjoying this fight? more focused on studying because they're both southpaws eh @bballchump11 :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout would have been better off copying the maul and grab tactics of Molina than trying to press like Angulo.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Tell me you are kidding...


Nope...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout is done.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! Finish him!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Can't decide whether to stick with this card or flip go HBO.


I'm a end up here, for sure to see Zab and Paulie...

BUT Macklin and Russ are RIPPIN' on each other over there :scaredas:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout has some of the best recouperative abilities in the game.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara a fucking G


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara, please show us that you have some type of killer instinct in the 12th..


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Trout did the bambi legs again

what a one sided fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I'm a end up here, for sure to see Zab and Paulie...
> 
> BUT Macklin and Russ are RIPPIN' on each other over there :scaredas:


Thats what I'm watching. Picture in picture is great but I need to keep an eye on college football too.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trout is fucked cos that's the last shot a portsider should be open for .


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn that was crisp as shit. Lara's a beast. Floyd or Canelo should fight him next but probably won't happen


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't see Canelo fighting Lara next


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I want Trout to go to philly and train with Naseem and B-Hop.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Thats what I'm watching. Picture in picture is great but I need to keep an eye on college football too.


No doubt.

I got Ohio St Michigan State on the side too


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Damn that was crisp as shit. Lara's a beast. Floyd or Canelo should fight him next but probably won't happen


I just wish he would fight like he has for spells tonight.
He's just so frustrating when you see what he's capable of.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

maybe 1 round in total to Trout


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

too much showboating there. im kinda pissed he didnt finish him


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Aww feel bad for Trout kids


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This was arguably the fight between the #1 and #2


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> Aww feel bad for Trout kids


Could have been worse, they are just sad because daddy lost.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

they better not job lara


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Why would a fighter bring their kids to a fight...

Lara looked good. I think he could beat Floyd.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo is a product of HBO and GBP. Lara and Mayweather are the best light middleweights right now.


----------



## boxingchamp (Oct 9, 2013)

Sam Watson is a dick. Always go with the winner


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lara looks like the best SMW in the world not named Mayweather.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo doesn't want those problems. Damn I wish Floyd would fight Lara instead of Khan.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Lara looks like the best SMW in the world not named Mayweather.


Why would Lara and Mayweather be the best SMW's :huh


----------



## captain (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Lara looks like the best SMW in the world not named Mayweather.


yeah fuck that guy andre ward


----------



## HowLongWillYouMournMe? (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, that should have end the Trout Hype.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Lara looks like the best *SMW* in the world not named Mayweather.


I thought it is still Ward


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Russ is giving Macklin all types of trouble :yep


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Trout's wife should not have brought them kids to the fight. If Trout fought a guy like Angulo, them kids would be screaming.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HowLongWillYouMournMe? said:


> Well, that should have end the Trout Hype.


What Trout hype? he earned his place in the sport by actual accomplishment, not promoter .


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Trout's wife should not have brought them kids to the fight. If Trout fought a guy like Angulo, them kids would be screaming.


Disagree, he would take out angulo very well.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I thought it is still Ward


:lol: SWW. You know what I mean.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Russ is giving Macklin all types of trouble :yep


You done fucked up son


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Disagree, he would take out angulo very well.


Trout? I don't think so. Not strong enough. The problem with Trout is he always fights his opponents fight. Can't do that with Angulo.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trout struggles like hell when forced to lead.

All he'll do is spam probing jabs and stick the occasionally one downstairs


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Trout? I don't think so. Not strong enough. The problem with Trout is he always fights his opponents fight. Can't do that with Angulo.


No he doesn't. He fights his fight except tonight when it would have been physically impossible to fight his normal fight.
I think he doesn't have good training. Someone like Lara with Trouts lack of punching, you maul him and try to win on wactivity. IMHO


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Porter bout t get that first L. This should be an easy win for Devon.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

devon next


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Meh, fuck Devon vs Porter, I won´t miss Kirkland.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

rooting for porter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Meh, fuck Devon vs Porter, I won´t miss Kirkland.


Not up yet. I don't see this fight going long.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Somebody should ask Khan why he doesn't want Alexander.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> rooting for porter.


is another pac sparring pertner going to be champion?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not up yet. *I don't see this fight going long.*


Devon vs Porter ?
I don´t think Devon will stop him....dominate ? Yeah, but not a stopapge.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter isn't gonna be able to keep this pace and those left hands and right hooks from Devon are landing hard.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> rooting for porter.


Yeah, hes wrestling and hugging very well


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Devon.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter is leaking a lot of gas with his unnecessary movement. He better have a big gas tank.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> Devon vs Porter ?
> I don´t think Devon will stop him....dominate ? Yeah, but not a stopapge.


Devon can actually hit pretty hard when he sets down n his punches. He just doesn't d it enough.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Devon can actually hit pretty hard when he sets down n his punches. He just doesn't d it enough.


I think we´ll see more wrestling as the fight goes on......hope I´m wrong...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie has eyeliner on and arched eyebrows.
I hope Broner comes out at the end of the match and yells I got your side piece.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter won round 2 with his wrestling shit. God this fight SUCKS. Alexander is a fucking BOREFUCK


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> is another pac sparring pertner going to be champion?


met him once during his training. good man


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Too much holding.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Fun little scrap going in here.

at least when I clicked back over.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Good bye devon lmao

DEVON IS DONE LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Good bye devon lmao
> 
> DEVON IS DONE LOL


What the fuck are you talking about. LOL
We are actually watching the fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

sweethome_bama said:


> paulie has eyeliner on and arched eyebrows.
> I hope broner comes out at the end of the match and yells i got your side piece.


"it's prom, ladies!!!!! It's prom!!!"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Alexander looking a little desperate & careless. 

I think Porter's got this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Porter fighting better than I expected.

19-19 even.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Alexander looks like a unskilled bum, tonight.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bailey seems to have cracked Devon's jaw.
Once they crack they don't come back.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What the fuck are you talking about. LOL
> We are actually watching the fight.


you watching the fight JACKASS?

DEVON IS DONE LMAO


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

porter


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter landing bombs. Spending a ton of energy though.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

it's showtime motherfuckers!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Devon has been ready to go a few times now


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Holy shit. who would have thought this would be the best figjt of the night


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck me. Porter doing very well 10-9 Porter.

29-28 Porter.

Devon is fighting terribly.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Props to Porter..he came to win..Not sure he can sustain that for the duration, but gotta love when a guy goes out there with that mentality.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone else catch Harold Lederman ringside at these fights?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Fuck me. Porter doing very well 10-9 Porter.
> 
> 29-28 Porter.
> 
> Devon is fighting terribly.


Devon hates hate pressure.

Devon needs to jab and set up Porter so he walks into something big. 
Jordan beat Porter better than this.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> You done fucked up son


Mack handled ol' boy fairly easy in the end :yep


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight makes me wonder if Devon might be on drugs. He seems to have lost all his skill.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Devon hates hate pressure.
> 
> Devon needs to jab and set up Porter so he walks into something big.
> Jordan beat Porter better than this.


Your boy is getting BEAT THE FUCK UP


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Mack handled ol' boy fairly easy in the end :yep


Didnt the "no spoilers" rule carry over here?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter literally can't miss with that left jab


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Devon hates hate pressure.
> 
> Devon needs to jab and set up Porter so he walks into something big.
> Jordan beat Porter better than this.


I can see Devn quiting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kirkland v. Tapia coming up now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Devon "Two Cuts" Alexander


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

devon is on crack. wtf


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What a fricking jab this guy has !


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37 Porter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> devon is on crack. wtf


Devon closly getting to the body of Porter hard.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

> > Article Link -http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=71690#ixzz2mqp6mZLo
> > This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> 
> ...


How's that working out?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> devon is on crack. wtf


I was about to say he's like Trout on crack. Fighting like a spaz.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Didnt the "no spoilers" rule carry over here?


Oh damn :!:

My bad men :-(


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kirkland v. Tapia coming up now.


so butthurt


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter needs to go to the body just a bit. Drop those hands just enough to lab day finishing combo.


----------



## boxingchamp (Oct 9, 2013)

Alexander is out the running to face Floyd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Devon taking over again.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Devon taking over again.


What? lmao...he had a good round 5, but it was like 9-9. Your boy's still looking like shit atm


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I've always hated watching Devon. He's a very inaccurate fighter, he throws combinations at the air all the time.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

SMS promotions 

rofl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter outboxing and outworking Devon. I've given Devon one round so far.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

damn porter should throw more of those jabs!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Devon is fighting much better now...but he waiting till round 6-7 to start fighting. Devon needs a KO to win


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter *IS* tired btw


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a round! I tried t make a RBR fr the HBO card and i keep getting Database error.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Sweethome_Bama

YOUR BOY'S IN TROUBLE


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus Christ. just missed like 30 minutes of Boxing because of a power outage.. :fire


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, Marquez really put on some weight!

Well, he deserves to live the good life now.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kirkland Tapia is almost over...will end in stoppage


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

thank god for Picture in Picture


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Kirkland Tapia is almost over...will end in stoppage


There is a seperate thread for that.
Now fuck off Johnstown


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

who's winning?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There is a seperate thread for that.
> Now fuck off Johnstown


hahahaha

man, youre so pissed Devon is getting rolled on


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> who's winning?


Porter easily imo


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> who's winning?


It's fucking crazy :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone given Alexander a round yet?

I smell a shutout, and then a robbery decision for Devon.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Has anyone given Alexander a round yet?


Devon won 1st round and maybe the 6th or 7th. He needs a KO now though


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Devon is painful to watch. All the skills in the world but has an IQ of a brawler.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Devon is painful to watch. *All the skills in the world* but has an IQ of a brawler.


:huh

He's decent but certainly nothing like an elite talent. Meh defense and meh offense. Great chin though


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

knew Porter would give him trouble, only thing was is i've only seen him fight once on a Robert Guerrero undercard so i gave devon the edge...


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

and new!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Devon is painful to watch. All the skills in the world but has an IQ of a brawler.


Agree..not sure if it's an IQ thing or if he just can't handle the big stages...

..Porter, to his credit, stepped up and showed up on his biggest stage yet.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> :huh
> 
> He's decent but certainly nothing like an elite talent. Meh defense and meh offense. Great chin though


I am not saying his he PBF or Ward, but good fast hands, nice footwork and good sets of punches - but he gets in to this inside fire fights that turns in to an ugly brawl.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If the judges rob Porter on this one, I'm going to lose my mind.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> I am not saying his he PBF or Ward, but good fast hands, nice footwork and good sets of punches - but he gets in to this inside fire fights that turns in to an ugly brawl.


I think Devon is a very Judah-esque fighter. Great gate keeper...but he was out of it versus Desert/Lucas. And he just held on for life against RENE. Was never overly impressed with Devon. I don't know Porter at all, but I'm glad Devon's out of the top 5 @ WW. Need new blood


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The SHowstats are bullshit once again. Clearly setting up a robbery justification.

I can't stand this shit .......


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

its coming boys......

AND THE NEW....:deal


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

is this the first round? porter even didnt break a fucken sweat


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> The SHowstats are bullshit once again. Clearly setting up a robbery justification.
> 
> I can't stand this shit .......


There's just not chance. The fight was very clearly one-sided. I don't see Devon getting ANOTHER robbery. He's not fan-friendly by any means. No reason for a fix.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

So.....Porter really beat DEvon eh ? Damn....lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

HOLY SHIT - THE RIGHT GUY WON !


I literally can't believe it.


Woo Hooooo !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> So.....Porter really beat DEvon eh ? Damn....lol


shocking isn't it. Never thought Porter would be a champ.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> HOLY SHIT - THE RIGHT GUY WON !
> 
> I literally can't believe it.
> 
> Woo Hooooo !!!!!!!!


Those cards sucked too. It was a wider fight than 8-4.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wholy cog


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Since DSG and Angel were there...think Danny fights Porter next??? First bout at WW?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> shocking isn't it. Never thought Porter would be a champ.


Indeed...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Good for Porter. Love seeing people seize their opportunities the way he did tonight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> its coming boys......
> 
> AND THE NEW....:deal


The Dirrell fan spent the last couple days yelling for the wrong fighter.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Holy fuck, i got this one the fuck wrong. I'm getting killed this weekend, betting wise... absolutely slaughtered :!:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner vs Porter next.

both from Ohio..

lets get it..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Popping in to say pauli is gonna get raped by judah.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Broner vs Porter next.
> 
> both from Ohio..
> 
> lets get it..


easy work for Broner


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The Dirrell fan spent the last couple days yelling for the wrong fighter.


Ima fuck you till you love me ******


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> easy work for Broner


Broner dindt had it easy against Paulie yet you think he beats Porter easy?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Ima fuck you till you love me ******


:confWTF?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It is terrible that they are really trying to push this Mayweather fight. LOL.
Kenny telling the truth, you need a fight before you fight Floyd before people buy it as being credible


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Broner dindt had it easy against Paulie yet you think he beats Porter easy?


I'd pick Porter no doubt. That jab, his determination and timing... after seeing what Rees and Paulie could do against Broner I think Broner should be the underdog.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Broner dindt had it easy against Paulie yet you think he beats Porter easy?


Really easy work he shut out Paulie IMHO.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan>Sergio in the looks.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Zab will easily win.....Paulie is shot for a while and never was too good anyway (I like the guy but that´s the reality, he was never A-level....like Zab once was)..


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Since DSG and Angel were there...think Danny fights Porter next??? First bout at WW?


would be a good match for him to test the waters


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Judah please knockout Paulie, please.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Paulie's walkout music


Biggie!


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Loved Zab's comments :lol:
Can't choose a fighter here, fan of both guys


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Time to head over to the Rigo thread.


C ya'


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

paulie the KO artist Malignaggi


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks very evenly matched. Both men are still quick. 

Paulie 10-9.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Malignaggi will box circles around Zab


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Down goes Malignaggi


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That could be huge. 

19-18 Judah


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie about to cry about the knockdown. LOL


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Judah being over theatrical again...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Judah being over theatrical again...


they both reacted to the headbutt.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Man, that girl with the pink dress really has a beautiful ass.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have it even now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Herman Cain in teh audience


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Riddick Bowe!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

who yall got winning?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Herman Cain in teh audience


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> who yall got winning?


Judah.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Zab's gassed apparently


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Paulie looks good, zab looks rusty to me.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Zab mentally folding as usual


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Zab looks to be getting picked apart..


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Paulie now looks better, even fight?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Judah is so damn washed up. My God. There is actually a chance he might get stopped by Paulie Malinaggi. Paulie Malinaggi!


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Judah always gets that "oh shit!" look on his face when he starts getting whupped. I see it now. :-(


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Jesus, I can't even make a single post w/o staring at my avy for a few seconds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Judah just showed up for a check.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Judah is so weak mentally; so much physical potential, but he is just a thug underneath. A little street shit. He can fight, and he should, because even at this age he has the natural speed and power to be a force in this division.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Judah just showed up for a check.


You see your boy Agbeko? Devon and Agbeko in the same night :-(


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

It is worth noting Amir Khan dominated BOTH those fighters................. he have such an underrated resume.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Judah looks really uninspired in there. Shows a flash of what he can do from time to time, but for the most part just letting Paulie jab away...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Well at least one of them gives a flying fuck about getting crowned as the King Of Brooklyn.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> Judah is so weak mentally; so much physical potential, but he is just a thug underneath. A little street shit. H


You know who doesn't judge people like that because he's classier than you? Me.



FelixTrinidad said:


> It is worth noting Amir Khan dominated BOTH those fighters................. he have such an underrated resume.


Agreed. Rarely takes a soft touch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> It is worth noting Amir Khan dominated BOTH those fighters................. he have such an underrated resume.


This is two shot fighter seeing who is the most shot. LOL
Khan lost to both Garcia and Peterson, got put down by blown up lightweight and has terrible boxing IQ and a glass jaw to go with it.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, Judah looks like the last place he wants to be is in the ring right now. Damn shame.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This is two shot fighter seeing who is the most shot. LOL
> Khan lost to both Garcia and Peterson, got put down by blown up lightweight and has terrible boxing IQ and a glass jaw to go with it.


Doesn't change the fact he dominated both of them. :conf


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This is two shot fighter seeing who is the most shot. LOL
> *Khan lost to both Garcia and Peterson*, got put down by blown up lightweight and has terrible boxing IQ and a glass jaw to go with it.


Don't forget getting sparked by Breidis Prescott...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Doesn't change the fact he dominated both of them. :conf


Troll


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Broners win over Paulie looking nicer and nicer..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Khan is better than Zab and Paulie......let´s not try to say otherwise......


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

knock him out? zab is waiting to cash out ffs!


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Judah's a moron

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Great, Zab has the entire fight to fight....and now in the last second he does that ? :lol:


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Amir is a fucking terrible commentator


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

the best action of the fight.


AFTER THE BELL! bahahaha


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Awful fight


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

:-(


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> :-(


think its time for your boy to hang em up.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Paulie outboxed easy but Zab could of did more, he didn't look motivated. Still a big fan tho.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> :-(


Mano, chega de apostar no Zab.....he should retire.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> think its time for your boy to hang em up.


no


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> Paulie outboxed easy but Zab could of did more, he didn't look motivated. Still a big fan tho.


used to be a fan of ZAB, but as his performance deteriorated due to his lack of heart, i think it's time for him to hang em up.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

go to next. zab


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats Paulie.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

NABF Title on the line for my boy Paulie.

AND THE NEW.....:deal


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

errsta said:


> You know who doesn't judge people like that because he's classier than you? Me.
> 
> Agreed. Rarely takes a soft touch.


Congratulations. 
Now, the little shit street thug with the weak ass mind should hang them up and go back to jumping guys while sharking on the streets. He was better at it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> i guess im the only one enjoying this fight? more focused on studying because they're both southpaws eh @bballchump11 :deal


man I loved Lara/Trout. I didn't know everybody was in here hating like hoes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> Bika's so hilariously dirty.


:lol: I said the same thing to my friend. When he elbowed Dirrell to the ground, I wasn't even mad, I just started laughing out loud. I said he's so dirty that it's funny.

We laughed to each other when the ref said "If you hit him again on the ground, then I'm taking a point away" We were thinking, that won't happen again :lol: why bother? Then 30 seconds later, he hits him in the nuts and punches him on the ground again


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I said the same thing to my friend. When he elbowed Dirrell to the ground, I wasn't even mad, I just started laughing out loud. I said he's so dirty that it's funny.
> 
> We laughed to each other when the ref said "If you hit him again on the ground, then I'm taking a point away" We were thinking, that won't happen again :lol: why bother? Then 30 seconds later, he hits him in the nuts and punches him on the ground again


Bika and Hopkins are the two guys who I find hilarious when they utilize dirty tactics. It's a complete bending of the rules and has to be a bitch to go up against, but like you said, Bika just doesn't give a shit and makes it so blatant. Hopkins just has a way of getting away with it entirely. Like against Murat when he was spinning him around, throwing him to the ropes, and smacking him on the side of the head, it was like Smoger just said "fuck it, it's Bernard Hopkins and he can do what he wants."


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> Hopkins just has a way of getting away with it entirely.


Star power. The same factor let Ali get away with holding behind the head, Foreman with pushing, and Benn with rabbit punches.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Why didn't Zab do more?
Are Paulies punches sharp enough that it's still like you're being punched by razor blades?


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Why didn't Zab do more?
> Are Paulies punches sharp enough that it's still like you're being punched by razor blades?


Just because Paulie doesn't have the power to knockout a pro fighter, it doesn't mean that you can just shrug-off being hit by him.

Also, missing and getting countered can be as effective a deterrant as facing a big puncher.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> Bika and Hopkins are the two guys who I find hilarious when they utilize dirty tactics. It's a complete bending of the rules and has to be a bitch to go up against, but like you said, Bika just doesn't give a shit and makes it so blatant. Hopkins just has a way of getting away with it entirely. Like against Murat when he was spinning him around, throwing him to the ropes, and smacking him on the side of the head, it was like Smoger just said "fuck it, it's Bernard Hopkins and he can do what he wants."


:lol: yeah good point. The Murat fight was just a big mess. Murat was trying to fight dirty too, but was so out of his depth. Poor Murat probably traumatized now forever


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Even if all the fights didn't turn out "Hagler/Hearns", this was ONE HELL OF A CARD to be on "regular" ShowTime :deal

4 Championship Fights


----------

